# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Домашние Божества являются экспансией храмовых Божеств?

## Гокуланатх дас

Эта фраза, "домашние Божества являются экспансией храмовых Божеств", регулярно встречается в учебниках, но ни разу я не видел ссылки на первоисточник. Возможно, кто-то знает откуда она взялась?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Я бы тоже очень хотел увидеть ссылку на первоисточник. Также хотелось бы понять, как может работать данный принцип в следующих ситуациях: в городе более одного храма ИСККОН, в городе (в Индии) есть древние или исторические храмы Кришны, в храме Божества одной аватары, дома другой.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Всё что удалось найти - это фрагмент лекции безымянного преданного:

Мы знаем, что в Джаганатха Пури в каждом доме есть мурти господа Джаганатхи, но почему-то люди идут в храм. В "Нарада-панчаратре" говорится, что в праздники, связанные с играми Господа, Дни явления великих ачарьев все Божества из изображений и домашние Божества уходят в храм. Уходят, чтобы принять общее поклонение через свою главную форму, установленную преданными. Храм является очень важным местом. И сравнивать храмовые Божества с домашними, с изображениями дома, в кошельке или сумочке, несомненно, невозможно. С одной стороны, они не отличны, но есть в этом и философия, которую распространял Господь Чайтанья: одновременное единство и различие. И разные изображения предназначены для разного поклонения и разных категорий живых существ. И храмовые Божества являются самыми главными. Это примерно так же, как Кришна на Голоке Вриндавана и Кришна на планетах Вайкунтхи. Во Вриндаване в каждом доме много Божеств, но главными являются Шри Говинда, Гопинатха и Мадан-Мохан. Через них Кришна дает большие взаимоотношения, нежели чем через все остальные. И Кришна через них более милостив.

Ну по крайней мере ссылка на Нарада-Панчаратру, хотя и по немножко другому поводу.

----------


## Рудольф

Почему же безымянного? Лакшми Нараяна прабху.

----------

